# Salmon Trolling Tube Flies



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well Gents I have tied up some 4" long with 4/0 single hooks in two colors with 3-6' of leader on a plastic tube. I'm going to MI troll for kings, and was curious about some feed back. The hook is snelled with 20# Seagar Florocarbon. The one color is Pearl Flash over gold, and the other is Olive flash over Pearl! Please Let me know I appriciate it!

Tom G.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

you can get away with much heavier line if you want. I think most store bought rigs are 50lb test. On a short lead its good to go heavy I think, Since you will want your lead from the flsher to only be about 21 inches long. And the heavier line is stiffer and prevents tangles. The hot colors on ontario for the last several years have been the green hues. Greens work well when its sunny and when its cloudy.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks man! 50# Holy bean curd! i'll change some stuff but I thought the colors would be good due to al lthe shad and emerald shiners!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great job. Love the colors and nice even distribution around the hook. I've been tying skirts around buzzers and it takes practice to get good at. You're going to catch some big fish!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice job on the flies, I know your not asking for input but I'll offer up some anyways  Go bigger on the entire offering making the entire thing about 4-5inches in length (they might be but to hard to tell by pick) and go with the heavier lb test like big joshy said, all the tourney style flies you can buy are 50 pound test mostly in Seaguar brand Florocarbon. Most guys prefertandem rigged hooks double snelled (the hook up is awesome on them), I buy fly's but also rig my own on unrigged fly's I buy all A Tom Mik brand, very good stuff, amongst others. 

On this page you can view the hooks- these are ULTRA strong and sharp hooks I've used them and they work great. 

http://www.atommiktrollingflies.com/vmc2.htm 

To see all the hot patterns

http://www.atommiktrollingflies.com/category.htm

You can buy material for your tackle making adventures as well from them.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea I would go with the 50lb leaders for them they give the fly much more action, more whip I guess you would call it, the 20 lb doesnt do as good of a job. I've been using 50lb ande mono for years and have had no problems with it at all. The flies look great though, been making my own for a while now really helps with the steelhead too, can custom make them any size I want any color I want. Reading up on the leaders for them over the years 50lb seems to be the norm. Umm, what kind of knot you tying with them, improved clinch knot and Uni knot seem to work great with them, tried a polamar but the fly wouldn't hang straight with it, changed to those and had no problems.
Triple-j


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Where are you headed steelheader? We'll be in Frankfort the weekend of the 21st. We've been using 50# Ande mono on ours. 22" leads off 8" Spin Doctors. Your fly is similar to the mirage patterns many brands sell. We caught a few fish on them two years ago in the mirage glow version. Best for us has been blues and greens.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Put some big glow beads under that skirt....


----------

